
Ask HN: Anyone sucessfully migrated from Slack to Basecamp? - prkvs
Migrate as in data-wise as well as process-wise. What was your experience? Our current issues with Slack are 
1) keeping track of previous discussions and 
2) Abandoned impromptu discussion threads without a proper conclusion
======
kaolinite
Yes, the company I’m contracting at currently has done exactly this. We’ve
kept Slack around for calls and for monitoring alerts, but other than that
it’s all in Basecamp.

It has made an incredible difference. As a remote worker, I always felt
stressed if I didn’t respond to a message straight away as it might appear as
if I’m slacking off. With Basecamp, a delay is expected, so I finish my tasks
before taking a look through my Basecamp notifications. I’m vastly more
productive and far less stressed.

In addition, the proposals and comments on Basecamp are in far more detail and
conversation is typically better thought out.

Could not recommend it enough.

------
ChiefZenOfficer
Yes, we've completely ditched slack and run all process and operations via
Basecamp. We even have our clients use it, very helpful for asynchro
communication.

------
skinnymuch
Would you use Basecamp’s chat? Or mostly their messaging system for
communication? If the latter, I can see a case of using both. But that could
also lead to people not taking Basecamp communication seriously.

~~~
ChiefZenOfficer
We use each level of communication for different reasons. (is it a quick
question? Is it a well thought out idea that needs attention? Is it time
sensitive?) It feels very natural and after a short period your organization
falls into a groove as long as Basecamp is the ONLY method for work
communication outside conference calls, etc.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Do you have any formal guidelines of how to communicate when and which method?
Or do you just figure it out organically?

